# Ewe Vaginal Prolapse Research - Need some help



## sp435 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All :

I'm currently working on vaginal prolapse research in sheep, which will ultimately lead to application in humans and I was wondering if you guys can help me out. Prolapse in sheep is multi-factorial and difficult to pin point. Our objective is to start analysis from ground up and come to the single most factor (along with what we already know) and provide an adequate explanation for the same.  

It will be great to get some help from y'all.

Thanks


----------



## kfacres (Jul 19, 2012)

so what do you want?

The causes around here are: genetics, difficult labor, running out of room on the inside with large lamb(s) right before labor (last 2 weeks of gestation, docking too short, in that order of most common.  

nothing that isn't known already in every text book.  

The last prolapse around here was 3 years ago- but it's been a long time since one prior as I culled the problematic lines/ breeds.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 19, 2012)

We've never had that happen here...yet...but did read up on it just in case...kfacres covered what I had read.


----------



## sp435 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments everyone  Specifically, I'm looking for prolapsed ewe vaginal tissues. I want to analyze their structural properties and find the possible cause of their state (prolapse).


----------

